# FS:New Pioneer XDJ-R1---Pioneer DDJ SX + FREE Case...$500



## tailoylaus (Jun 2, 2013)

All items ship within 24hrs of a received and cleared payment on orders
Tracking information and package insurance are included
Free shipping is available to customers worldwide
UPS Express shipping services are available on most orders
All PO Box Addresses will ship via FedEx USP & DHL
We ship using multiple carriers such as UPS, FedEx and DHL
tensila reserves the right to ship orders with Free Shipping through the carrier of our choice

For more information about us log on w w w dot our domain dot com

Money Back Guarantee

If you are returning your item for a refund, a 15% restocking fee will apply. All returns will be professionally tested before refunds are given.
Tensila will gladly accept your return within 14 days of the original purchase.
No refunds will be given on items that have been used; you can only exchange the item at that point.
Returned items must be in original box and include all of the original accessories. No Exceptions
tensila is responsible for all return shipping costs to Tensila and we will pay to ship the replacement item to you. If the exchange takes place 14 days from the date of purchase,we are responsible for the shipping costs in both directions.
All returns require an RMA return merchandise authorization number. Returns without an RMA number may be delayed or returned to the sender

Our Goal is to ship your item FAST!! Usually within two to three business day.
We ship most items via FedEx

1 Items are normally shipped within 24 to 48 hours after payment has been received.
2 once an item is shipped you will receive an email stating it has been shipped.

Contact us [email protected]

Numark PHX USB USB + Analog DJ Headphones....$50
Numark Red Wave Professional Mixing Headphones...$50
Numark Redphone Professional DJ Stick Headphone....$35
Numark HF125 Professional DJ Headphones....$20
Numark Electrowave Premium Isolating Headphones....$80

Numark Cue Professional DJ Software...$150
Numark Virtual Vinyl Digital Vinyl System....$250
Numark Mixmeister studio version 7.2 now available for pc & mac..$60
Numark MixMeister Fusion version 7.2 now available for pc & mac...$100
Numark NS7FX Motorized DJ-Software Performance Controller...$600

Numark NS6 4-Channel Digital DJ Controller and Mixer....$500
Numark 4track 4-Channel Traktor Controller....$450
Numark Mixtrack II 2-Channel DJ Controller....$150
Numark Mixtrack Pro II 2-Channel DJ Controller with Audio I/O...$200
Numark V7 Motorized Turntable Software Controller....$400
Numark Mixdeck Quad 4-Channel Universal DJ System....$450

Rane Sixty-Eight DJ Mixer for Serato Scratch Live....$1000
Rane Sixty Two DJ Mixer.....$800
Rane Sixty One DJ Mixer....$600
Rane Mp 6-Channel Rotary Mixer R89080....$600

Rane MP26 4-Channel Club Mixer with USB....$700
Rane MP25 4 Channel 8 Input DJ Mixer with USB....$600
Rane TTM 56S Performance Mixer....$450
Rane Sl4 Interface For Serato Scratch Live...$450

Pioneer Vsw1 Professional Video Switcher....$150
Pioneer DJS Software Professional....$50
Pioneer S DJ08 Active Reference Speaker...$500
Pioneer S DJ05 Active Reference Speaker....$400
Pioneer Platinum Limited Edition System.....$3000
Pioneer DJM-900-M Nexus Platinum limited Edition..$1000
Pioneer CDJ-2000-M Nexus Platinum limited Edition..$1000

Pioneer DJC SCI DJ Controller Bag...$100
Pioneer HDJ HC01 DJ headphone Case...$10
Pioneer DAS RCA020R Reference Grade RCA Analog Cable..$80
Pioneer DAS DHC020R Reference Grade Digital Coaxial Cable.$80
Pioneer DAS XLR030R Reference Grade XLR Cable...$90

Pioneer svm 1000 professional Audio/Video Mixer...$2500
Pioneer dvj 1000 Professional cd/dvd turntable.....$1500
Pioneer DJM 2000 Nexus Professional performance dj mixer....$1200
Pioneer DJM 2000 Professional performance dj mixer....$1000
Pioneer DJM 1000 6 Channel Professional dj mixer.......$1000

Pioneer Cdj 2000nexus Multiplayer......$900
Pioneer Cdj 2000 Multiplayer......$800
Pioneer cdj 900 advanced multiplayer.....$750
Pioneer DJM 900nexus 4 channel Professional dj mixer....$900
Pioneer DJM 850 Performance DJ Mixer.....$800

Pioneer cdj 850 performance multi player.....$600
Pioneer DDJ SX Perormance dj controller.....$500
Pioneer DDJ S1 dj controller....$400
Pioneer XDJ Aero wireless dj system.....$500
Pioneer RMX 1000 Remin Station.....$400

Pioneer RMX 1000 Remin Station Platinum Edition System....$500
Pioneer DDJ TI dj controller.....$400
Pioneer DJM T1 2 Channel traktor Mixer.....$450
Pioneer DDJ ergo limited.....$300
Pioneer XDJ R1 Wireless DJ System....$500

International Shipping

We gladly ship to all international customers


----------

